# What a run



## kimbo (15/8/16)

Very proud to be South African

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (15/8/16)

Proudly South African!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (15/8/16)

kimbo said:


> Very proud to be South African



Absolutely fantastic to see! A WR smashed and bringing home the Gold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/8/16)

I'd hate to be his girlfriend on Valentine's day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

